# Setting up a server.



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

I wasn't sure where on this forum i could post this thread as i don't think there is a specific section for this. Anyway i shall be launching my new site soon but i'm keen to actually host it myself by setting up my own sever. This won't be a business in the sense that i won't be advertising to host for other sites but it will just be for my own (business) site and maybe my mother who has a site. So anyway these are quite ambitious plans considering i really don't have much of an idea how to exactly go about it. I understand there is free software to do this however but i'm really not sure what it is i'll need at all yet. I realise i will need to do some research and reading up on this myself which i fully intend to do so could anybody just point me int the right direction for stuff that i should read or just give me any kind of basic knowledge of what will be required. The hardware, i have it's just the software side of things i need heilp with. My site is not quite finished yet but is very nearly ready for launching. Anyway any help will be very much, greatly appreciated. Max.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You can check out Uniform Server. It will set-up a server for you on your computer, and then you can host your site directly from your computer. It has Apache, PHP, MySQL, Perl, and some other things.


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

That looks great namenotfound. Can you tell me are there any licencing issues i should be aware of, like do i need one? Or do i need to register as a server before i can begin to host my own site? Thanks for your help. Max.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Uniform Server is open source, so it probably uses the GNU license. basically what GNU says is you can use it and redistribute it, but you can't sell it (or something like that).

If you're just going to use it to host your business site, I don't think there would be any problems.


----------



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

I recommend XAMPP, which is free as well and can be set up on various platforms.
http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html

Leo Laporte of TWiT is a big fan of it, too.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

How will your server be connecting to the internet? Does your business all ready have some type of permanent internet connection?


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

> How will your server be connecting to the internet? Does your business all ready have some type of permanent internet connection?


No it does not. At present we have no site. It's a new business, very much in the process of setting up. The server will hopefully be connecting through my home, broadband, internet connection. Like i said it is an amitious plan considering my lack of knowledge but i'm certainly keen on giving it a go. I've been reading quite a bit on the net and it's very hard to understand a lot of it coming from so little experience in that area. I'm looking for someone to give me the basics of what i need to do and if there's anything i have to understand more i can target and study that as need be. I really need help from the ground upwards. I've looked at both packages posted here but i know there's quite a few more things i need to know and do so any further assistance would be very welcomed. Thanks Max.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Not sure how broadband providers work in Scotland. In the USA many residential broadband services have slower uplink speeds (sending data from your computer(s) out to the internet) than downlink speeds. This could impact your web site if more than a couple of people are visiting it at the same time.

Also, most residential plans specifically prohibit running any kind of web or e-mail server. Having a static IP address usually adds to the monthly charges but does simplify maintaining a domain name.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

good point, ccwwozniak. that's something that didn't occur to me when i was playing around with hosting my own site.  and i do remember i have somewhat lame upload speeds. -_-


but maybe i can at least help out a bit regarding the other stuff. (hey, at least you'll come out of it knowing something if in the end you end up paying for a host anyway). I welcome any new learning experience. Here's mine, hope it helps. 

(ps, sorry if it sounds basic, back when i started, i didn't know any of this  don't mean to dumb things down or anything)


What I found out, is that you can't really host anything without the apache web server. this program, makes it so that whatever info you put on it, can be viewed through the internet. kinda like how you allow to share files via a p2p program by saying "ok, share this folder" if you want others to see it. works the same way except for the purpose of hosting a site. only the things you put inside the correct directory will be vieawable by others. 

if you're gonna have a simple simple site. that's prolly all you need. put all your website files in the right directory, turn on the apache webserver, and walla. (well ok not that easy, then you'd need to know your ip i think and make a domain name forward to it? darn. i forgot those little steps)

well anyway. if you wanna have a forum or blog (installation type blogs) or other similar software, THATS when you need php and mysql. cause that stuff normally runs on those things. each is installed seperately as well if you d/l them individually. (isntallatiosn are always a pain in the bum). 

that's why those two links above seem really awesome cause it looks like they streamlined and simplified the whole thing. 

let me know if you need any more basic info or metaphors or whatever. i'm pretty good with that cause that's how i have to translate everything to myself in order to finally get it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Starting a new business is a huge under-taking. You'll be spending many long hours on just the business side of things. Perhaps you should consider having someone else host and write your web site so you can focus on the business.


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

> Starting a new business is a huge under-taking. You'll be spending many long hours on just the business side of things. Perhaps you should consider having someone else host and write your web site so you can focus on the business.


Yeah tell me about it. I have designed and wrote the site myself already anyway. The connection speed was a concern to me although i do have a good connection speed here. (10mb) i'm not exactly sure what the upload is but i'm going to contact my isp and see if i'll be allowed to run a server from here.
Tact my site is simple so i believe apache would probably do for me. Could you give me a bit more info on what i need to do about forwarding my domain to my ip. I have my domain name purchased and i ahve a static ip address. Not sure if this will be good or bad for this however. Thanks for all the help by the way. Max.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you get this stuff answered in the end Max?

I use SME Server, zero cost OpenSource software frmo www.contribs.org. Connected via a Pipex static IP link. Works perfectly for web, email etc.

Chris


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

No i didn't really mate. I've been quite busy with other stuff recently but i'm still looking for any help i can get, Cheers Max.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I can really recommend the Linux code I pointed to in my note. It runs on a quite low spec PC (doesn't need to be a server machine). As long as its got 2 LAN interfaces, it will do teh job for yuo with ease. I've installed a number and each is normally online within an hour of arriving on site - from scratch.

I see you needed to check with your ISP about upload speeds. Unless you are apying top cash, I'd expect your ISP will give you around 256Kbps uplink, even if he is providing you with say 8Mbps of downstream data (ie. to you from the web). Which ISP are you with Max?

Also, you said earlier "Could you give me a bit more info on what i need to do about forwarding my domain to my ip."

Depending who you puchased your domain from, you should (may) have a login control panel to configure your DNS settings. By default, when you buy a domain, teh name "www.mydomain.co.uk" for example will reside on the ISP's IP address. To move it to your static IP, you'll need to config the DNS table at the domain provider site to point www to your IP. Also do FTP and if hosting your own email server (like I do) you will set up MX records.. more on that if you need help, lemme know and we can do that too.

Anon!

Chris

I have my domain name purchased and i ahve a static ip address. Not sure if this will be good or bad for this however.


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Chris thanks a lot for your help mate. 
Right, I was a bit confused with this


> I've installed a number and each is normally online within an hour of arriving on site - from scratch


Not sure what you meant there mate. My download speed is 10mbps but i have not phoned isp yet (really have been busy) anyway isp is NTL who have just very recently changed actually to Virgin Media. My domain name i got from www.freeparking.co.uk
But actually i got someone to do it for me so i'm not sure what she put for certain things. The address (www.maximus-electronics.co.uk) is showing under construction page at present as she told me she had to make a decision as to whether to do that or not without me but i don't know what the other choices where. Obviously though it must have wanted to know if she was ready to set it up then and there. I will have a look on the site and see if i can see the dns settings and see if it makes sense to me. I'll let you know how i get on. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Max

I was probably a bit vague on the point I confused you with - allow me to explain.



> I've installed a number and each is normally online within an hour of arriving on site - from scratch


By this I mean that, once you get a PC that is of suitable spec to be a server at your location, such as a desktop Pentium 4 1.8GHz (min), 512BM RAM with say 80GB hard drive and two network cards, the installation of the Linux sofware (SME Server) takes about 15 minutes and a further 30 minutes to configure the basics for email and web site.

At that point, once you connect the PC's network interface to the NTL box (assuming its an Ethernet link on that box too), you should be able to browse out immediately and, if the DNS stuff has been set up in advance and assuming the NTL box is fairly 'dumb', then the outside world should be able to see your website and send you emails staright away too. That has been my experience.

The Linux software is prebuilt and is a snip to install with only minimal 'networking' knowledge. It gives you a great firewall, a mail server, a web server, a file and print server complete with virus scannning of emails and spam filtering too. All for 'nowt'.

This isn't intended to be an advert but in fact is merely a more detailed reply to your orginal posting!

Anon

Chris


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

> I've installed a number and each is normally online within an hour of arriving on site - from scratch


Can't believe i didn't see what you where saying there. lol That sounds really great Chris i hope it will be that easy. I've got another question, i've been on freeparking.co.uk and there asking for my primary name sever and secondary name server. Is this the isp's dns name servers. ie. under dns name servers in ipconfig/all. Hope you know what i mean.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool

You asked about Nameservers:



> i've been on freeparking.co.uk and there asking for my primary name sever and secondary name server. Is this the isp's dns name servers. ie. under dns name servers in ipconfig/all. Hope you know what i mean.


I do know what you mean and the answer is a very likely "NO". Here's why...

A Nameserver (aka Domain Name Server) is a machine that is used by the Internet community to resolve domain names into IP addresses. In otherwords, when you browse to www.bbc.co.uk, the Nameserver at your ISP (NTL) will do a lookup of that domain and will find the IP address that is associated with it. It uses the IP to get to the final destination at the BBC hosting centre. Its like a postcode versus a streetname.

In this respect, a nameserver is like a Royal Mail "Postcode reader and sorter".

Nameservers talk to each other gloabally all the time so if an IP address changes or a new domain is created, its information can be seen by all nameservers in the world in a matter of hours (no more than 48 by experience).

In this respect, all "postcode readers" update each other regularly with new changes in their database information.

Now, at this moment in time, Freeparking are in fact hosting your primary and secondary nameservers. I know this because I just performed a "whois" on your domain name and was able to see that you registered the domain name on 8th Feb and the Nameservers are currently:

ns3.ukdnsservers.co.uk
ns4.ukdnsservers.co.uk

And the IPs of these two machines are BOTH at Freeparking.

In this respect, freeparking own the "postcode sorter" and they know everything about you and are telling the world about you on a regular basis.

This means that THEY are responsible for "publishing" any chages to your IP details across to other Domain name servers.

Try this : if you open a Command window on your PC and type:

ping www.maximus-electronics.co.uk

You'll see a response that the IP is 72.1.201.152

This IP is given to your PC by your ISP (NTL).

Your ISP is given the IP my by "ns3.ukdnsservers.co.uk" and/or "ns4.ukdnsservers.co.uk" which both live at Freeparking.

What does this mean for having a server at your gaff?

It means "Leave the Nameserver settings alone (or worst case enter ns3.ukdnsservers.co.uk and and ns4.ukdnsservers.co.uk)" otherwise your domain will not be published by anyone and within 48 hours,no-one will be able to find you.

Like switching off the Postcode Sorter at the Post Office...

Clear as mud?

Anon

Chris


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah i do understand what you've said mate. But with the option i picked i was sure it said it was to keep the domain name and be the server for that but i wanted to have it hosted elsewhere. Here's what the first bit i clicked said:
Change DNS Servers

Use this section if you wish to keep the domain record on our ipstag, but need to host the web site or domain name with another ISP or hosting company. You may make changes in this section at any time. Before using this section you must obtain both the Primary and Secondary Name Server information from your new hosting company or ISP. 

What you think?


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

A very unusual wording indeed.

Let me dissect it a moment..



> Use this section if you wish to keep the domain record on our ipstag


Well, we do need them to do this



> ... but need to host the web site or domain name with another ISP or hosting company.


Well, yeah, we do want to host on another location



> You may make changes in this section at any time. Before using this section you must obtain both the Primary and Secondary Name Server information from your new hosting company or ISP.


I can't figure why. Unless they rule that they will only act as your Nameserver if you use their webspace? Hmmm..

I just looked at their FAQs and found this:



> "If you are transferring a .uk Domain to another host you can simply use the "Change the DNS information of a UK Domain name" section of the Maintenance page.
> 
> If you are transferring another Domain type to another host use the ".com, .net, .org Domain Name Modification" or "uk.com, .uk.net, .gb.com, .gb.net Domain Name Modification" sections of the Maintenance page.


I think the first is you... are you going to the "Change the DNS information of a UK Domain name" page?

Anon

Chris


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

I've pm'd you. Max


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Just replied by PM too.

C


----------

